# Conference in LA in September: Latest Medical Advances



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This was posted to Co-Cure.


> quote:*Conference: Latest Medical Advances in the Diagnosis and Treatment of Fibromyalgia, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and Related IllnessesPlease join us for a conference co-sponsored by The Healthy Foundation, the National Fibromyalgia Association and the American Association for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Two separate conferences will be held: one for physicians and health care professionals and one for patients with fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue syndrome, and related illnesses.*PHYSICIAN'S CONFERENCEWhen: September 19-21, 2002Where: Radisson Hotel, Los Angeles Airport, Los Angeles, CAWho: Paul Cheney, M.D., Ari Vojdani, M.D., Jacob Teitelbaum, M.D., Hal Blatman, M.D., Michael Rosenbaum, M.D., Scott Davis, JD (disability attorney), and other experts.PATIENT'S CONFERENCEWhen: September 21-22, 2002Where: Radisson Hotel, Los Angeles Airport, Los Angeles, CAWho: Amy Peterson, Olympic Speedskating Medalist (and CFS patient), Jacob Teitelbaum, M.D., Mark Pimental, M.D., Serafina Corsello, M.D., Alan Manevitz, M.D., Nancy Derby, RN, Scott Davis, JD, and other experts. For more information, click here: http://go1.warp9ems.com/go.pl?tu=13939148-6413


Hereï¿½s more detailed information on the content of the conferences from http://www.immunesupport.com/community/showevent.cfm?id=3603


> quote: Date: 09-19-2002Physician Conference (September 19-21, 2002)Please join us for a conference co-sponsored by The Healthy Foundation, the National Fibromyalgia Association and the American Association for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Two separate conferences will be held: one for physicians and health care professionals and one for patients with fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue syndrome, and related illnesses.Where: Radisson Hotel - LAX, Los Angeles, CA Featuring: New Discoveries in Treating CFIDS ï¿½ Dr. Paul Cheney Laboratory Markers for CFIDS ï¿½ Dr. Ari Vojdani Immune therapies, metabolic treatments, and more Co-sponsored by the National Fibromyalgia Association, American Association for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, The Healthy Foundation, and The Foundation for Care ManagementEducational Curriculum Includes:- Metabolic Treatments of CFIDS ï¿½ Dr. Jacob Teitelbaum- New Discoveries in Treating CFIDS ï¿½ Dr. Paul Cheney- Diagnosing and Treating Myofacial Pain ï¿½ Dr. Hal Blatman- Immune Therapies ï¿½ Dr. Michael Rosenbaum- Psychological Issues ï¿½ Dr. Hyla Cass- Treatment Strategies for Post-Partum CFIDS ï¿½ Dr. Dean Raffelock- Laboratory Markers for CFIDS ï¿½ Dr. Ari Vojdani- Reimbursement Issues for Patients ï¿½ Scott Davis, Attorney- Anti-Virals for CFIDS ï¿½ Dr. Shari Lieberman- Importance of Calcium and Magnesium ï¿½ Nan Fuchs, PhD- Practice Management Workshop ï¿½ Dr. Jacob Teitelbaum- Workshop: The Loading Theory - How We Get Ill ï¿½ Dr. Serafina CorselloPlus - Panel Discussions and WorkshopsFor more information please visit: http://www.admedcon.com/default.html Patient Conference (September 21-22, 2002)Where: Radisson Hotel, Los Angeles Airport, Los Angeles, CAWhen: Saturday, September 21 - Sunday, September 22Co-sponsored by the National Fibromyalgia Association, American Association for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and The Healthy FoundationMeet Amy Peterson, Olympic Speedskating Medalist (and Chronic Fatique Syndrome Patient)Patient Presentations Includes:The Loading Theory: The Multiple Causes of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and What to Do About Them ï¿½ Serafina Corsello, M.DLegal Issues Workshop: How To Win Your Social Security Disability Claim By Beating SSA At Its Own Game ï¿½ Scott Davis, JDMulti-Disciplinary Approach to Managing Fibromyalgia - Nancy Derby, RNStress Management & Acupuncture for Fibromyalgia - Robin Eckert, Ph.D.Coping with Chronic Illness - Pat Fennell MSW, CSWImportance of Calcium & Magnesium - Nan Fuchs, Ph.D.Body Ecology Diet - Donna GatesDetoxification: Its Role in Reversing the Invisible Illnesses of Fibromyalgia, Chronic Fatigue and Autoimmune Disorders - Gloria Gilbere, N.D., D.A. Hom., Ph.D.Script Your Life to Heal: How to Move from Block to Blockbuster - Judith Parker HarrisYoga & Mind Body Relaxation - Judith Lasater, Ph.D. Fibromyalgia & Lyme Disease: Diagnosis and Treatment, Myth and Reality - Alan Manevitz, M.D.Key Note Presentation - Lynne MatallanaRole of Alternative Medicine in Fibromyalgia - Michael McNett, M.D.FM / BS Bacterial Overgrowth - Mark Pimental, M.D.Joshua W. Potter, J.D. - Private Practice Attorney, CALegal WorkshopLegal Issues Workshop: Workers Compensation Issues Involving Pain Syndromes Arising out of Working Injury Situations - Kenneth H. Rowen, JDMetabolic Therapies for Fibroymalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - Jacob Teitelbaum, M.D. For more information please visit: http://www.admedcon.com/default.html


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bumpity bump


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

Gosh, I wish I could go. We don't have the money though, and in the shape I am in I wouldn't make it through the day even if I went. Is anyone going?


----------

